# FreeBSD on Microsoft Virtual Server R2



## Kir (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't touched a Unix-based OS in many years, so please bear with me.
In order to catch up with the Unix world, I decided to install FreeBSD 7.0 on a Microsoft Virtual Server 2005 R2. The installation itself went smooth.
However, I'm missing some features that are available for Linux in a form of VM Additions for Linux:
    * Guest and host synchronization for time synchronization, for heartbeat generation, and for coordinated shutdown operations
    * Mouse driver
    * Display driver
    * SCSI hard disk emulation
They are distributed in a form of .rpm files for Red Hat or SuSE.

Is there something like this available/ported for FreeBSD?

Thank you,
Kirill


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure how virtual server does this but in VMWare you can choose to install the vmware tools. These take care of the mouse, display and time issues.

I think your better off using VMWare Server as it has much better support for fbsd guests.


----------

